# Old Video footage



## Xue Sheng (Jul 19, 2011)

I have been researching various FMA styles and I came across this and thought some might enjoy it.

*Old Balintawak Footage 
*





*old 8mm escrima footage *


----------



## billc (Jul 19, 2011)

This is why I always encourage people in the arts to make videos of what they do.  It may seem silly to us at the moment, but having video available for the future will be important to them, the ones who want to know what the arts were like now.  Just like we are curious about the arts before us.


----------



## blackdiamondcobra (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## geezer (Jul 20, 2011)

Great old clip. I wonder what became of that 8-year-old deaf kid. He should be a grandmaster by now!


----------

